# Jack on fly, finally



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Had my Buddy from Colorado come into Rockport for a couple of weeks, Great young man. Fished with him out of the Orvis Breck fly shop last year. We hit it off and I invited him down to check out the coast. He's looking for somewhere to spend the winters and get away from the snow, told him RP is the place to be on the Fly. He was able to land 4 new species on the fly rod, Hardhead ( yes) , ladyfish, flounder and finally his big Jack. Jack was the one fish he wanted bad. I hooked on the first week and got spooled. After seeing that he was on the hunt. Total of 52 species on the fly thus far. Anyone thinking of going to the Breck , Colorado area to fish this summer let me know. Tight lines and hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Must have been a real rodeo with the jack!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

That looks like quite a big one. I bet your arms are a couple inches longer now. Congrats on a great fish!


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Bruce J said:


> That looks like quite a big one. I bet your arms are a couple inches longer now. Congrats on a great fish!


Ditto here.......That's a helluva first crevalle on fly!


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice jack!


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Just curious*

as to the WT size of the rig he was using? Great fish regardless.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

awesome!!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

He was throwing an 9wt with a shrimp pattern.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

With a popping cork? I like using this Bomber set up with good heavy wire leader when I'm slinging thread.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

I like to throw those when I'm using cut eel for Gafftop with my penn 209 on a 14' surf rod, make sure to leave the clicker on.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

That fish on a 9wt is pretty impressive. Y'all catch him in the bay or out front bc I can't imagine lifting that fish from deep with a 9wt would be much fun if he sounded.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catch!


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

best catching fish within sight of shore my .02

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Some call them Ghetto Permit.. LOL


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

tell shane congrats and good job!!


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm headed to brick, vail, and glen wood springs next week. Lots of fly fishing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

